
Red Hat files CVE, omits their own vulnerability - ramoz
https://twitter.com/crosbymichael/status/1015289667577679872
======
tptacek
This is just drama. The tweet thread he's responding to acknowledges the cri-o
vulnerability half an hour before he responded.

~~~
iokevins
Antonio Murdaca's tweet thread:
[https://twitter.com/runc0m/status/1015216562129825793](https://twitter.com/runc0m/status/1015216562129825793)

